# Keeping midsized trout vs. big trout. How safe are fish post-ITC



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

https://omny.fm/shows/bite-me-a-tex...-me-a-texas-saltwater-fishing-podcast!podcast

The next best thing to being on the water is listening to the Bite Me podcast. Hosted by longtime Texas saltwater fishing legends John Lopez and Capt. Scott Null, it offers the best in Texas inshore and offshore insight.

Keeping midsized trout vs. big trout. How safe are fish post-ITC? Your responsibility re. something illegal or curious. Replacing treble hooks with singles on tops/plugs? One cast: Where? What bait? Time of day? Body of water? Tarpon coming?


----------

